
Mark Zuckerberg says Holocaust deniers are making an honest mistake - dsr12
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/18/17587080/mark-zuckerberg-holocaust-denial-kara-swisher-interview
======
GhostVII
The title of this article is pretty awful, Zuckerbergs position on the topic
actually seems pretty reasonable - they don't ban controvertial
opinions/falsehoods, they just limit their distribution through the news feed,
unless they are actually advocating violence against a group (i.e. hate
speech).

------
nikonyrh
"Facebook will continue to offer a platform to Holocaust deniers, Infowars,
and other publishers of hoaxes on the assumption that they are sincere in
their beliefs, CEO Mark Zuckerberg said."

Isn't this analogous to how internet service providers, water companies and
electric companies operate? If there is an organization which is operating
lawfully why should we shun them, unless there are special circumstances?

Or should we ask the domain registrar of infowars.com to shut down their site
and revoke their HTTPS certificate?

~~~
dragonwriter
> Isn't this analogous to how internet service providers, water companies and
> electric companies operate?

If you mean, as a neutral common carrier (POTS telephone service in the US is
a better example), then, no: Facebook _is_ actively fighting certain legal
political content because it is judged by FB to be harmful (there was a fairly
active thread on HN on this in the last couple of days.) It's just decided
that the listed content doesn't meet the criteria for what is being targeted.

~~~
GhostVII
They are still fighting against the listed content, just not banning it. Just
like, afaik, they don't ban political content, just make it spread less
quickly.

------
trauring
Zuckerberg is making a dishonest mistake

